# contents insurance



## nigeltd (Oct 24, 2011)

Any recommendations as to which insurance company to use for insuring possesions, when renting an apartment in Athens? 
Ideally I would like to use a UK based company.


----------



## Gerald Tighe (Mar 21, 2012)

*Contents insurance*

The best thing to do is to use one of the international insurance companies based is Greece such as Allianz, Generali, Chartis. There are no British insurance companies in Greece now. Hope this helps.


----------

